# [SOLVED] All Programs not responding



## QuestionsGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

Laptop Specs:


Problem:
After a few minutes all the programs running will suddenly go not responding, and although the mouse is moving around clicking on anything has no effect. I must force it to turn off by pressing ther power button.

Info:
This is an old laptop that I hadnt used in over a month, the problem started after 2 days of use.
There are no temperature or memory usage spikes when it happens.
It doesnt seem to happen in safe mode, however sometimes safe mode will not run (it goes to load but gets stuck).

What I have tried:
System Restore - Nothing
Reinstalling Drivers- Nothing
Dismantling and cleaning it - Fixed it for a while.

When I took it apart It was full of dusty and fluff which I removed (the fan was clogged and had stopped spinning), and after it was back together it actually worked fine for about a day, then the problem started again.


Now can anyone suggest what might be wrong?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: All Programs not responding*

Did you check how high the temps get? May be it's time to reapply thermal compound.


----------



## QuestionsGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: All Programs not responding*

Temperature isnt the problem, it is rarely getting higher then 50C

I have found that by pulling the harddrive in and out when it happened would fix it again, making it work no problem for a day or so, then when it happened again I would pull it in and out again.

Trouble is today when i did that it did not fix the problem...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: All Programs not responding*

run the hatachi diagnostic on the drive

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287


----------



## QuestionsGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: All Programs not responding*

yep, it found two errors and fixed them. Since then it has run fine.

why dint I think of doing that? oh well, thanks for the help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: All Programs not responding*

glad you have it sorted


----------

